# How to read a dog's pedigree?



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

How do you read a dog's pedigree? I also wanted to ask, how does one add up the percentage of a dog's bloodline?


----------



## Thesilentone (Jan 5, 2013)

Here are some already existing threads that talk about it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ing-pedigree-you-know-actually-reading-7.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/110778-reading-pedigrees.html


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

The same way you get to Carnegie Hall....practice baby practice!.....lol


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

cliffson1 said:


> The same way you get to Carnegie Hall....practice baby practice!.....lol


isn't THAT the truth! lol


----------

